# Palmyra under threat



## Brian G Turner (May 16, 2015)

Dear god, no - IS were reportedly almost upon the pristine ruins of Palmyra:
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...palmyra-but-fear-of-cultural-atrocity-remains

Apparently, IS have been beaten back - for the moment. But it remains to be seen what happens next.

In the meantime, for those not familiar with Palmyra, here's a selection of photos from the UNESCO website:
http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/23/gallery/


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 16, 2015)

Yet another depressing story. Palmyra was the capital of the short-lived Palmyrene Empire, one of two (the other being the Gallic Empire) break-away realms that split from the Roman Empire during the Crisis of the Third Century. Aurelian, an undeservedly little-known emperor, brought both back under Rome's control.

http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/review-restorer-of-world-emperor.html

We'll see whether it stays more or less intact. As well as the Christian and Assyrian cultural losses, the souks of Aleppo were lost years ago and people were sheltering in subterranean Byzantine ruins.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 16, 2015)

This morning on R4 someone American was saying USA policy has failed in Iraq and it's only a matter of time before the Iraq government fails.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 16, 2015)

This is appalling .


----------



## svalbard (May 17, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> This morning on R4 someone American was saying USA policy has failed in Iraq and it's only a matter of time before the Iraq government fails.



Hmmm...that's a bit of a shock.


----------



## Gramm838 (May 20, 2015)

When will we get our collective heads around the fact that it's not Palmyra that's under threat, it's everything non-ISIS that's under threat...Palmyra today, Paris in ten years


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 21, 2015)

And now ISIS have Palmyra:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-32820857

Might be time to suggest to the Saudis that they stop messing about in Yemen and focus their attention on ISIS in Iraq, else see the West forced into an open alliance with Shi'a Iran.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 28, 2015)

Interesting that in Saudi Arabia the The saudi religious authoriries have been systematically destroying all cultural heritage because it the Wahabists have deem them unislamic. The idiots  destroying  Palmyra got their inspiration from those other idiots.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 27, 2016)

Well done, Russia, for helping to recapture Palmyra before more damage was done:
Palmyra: Syria forces 'retake' Islamic State-held city - BBC News

I suspect any sense of gratitude will stick in most Western leaders' throats.


----------



## gdoc (Mar 27, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Interesting that in Saudi Arabia the The saudi religious authoriries have been systematically destroying all cultural heritage because it the Wahabists have deem them unislamic. The idiots  destroying  Palmyra got their inspiration from those other idiots.



Such is the nature of intolerance.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 27, 2016)

Government forces reclaiming Palmyra from rebels could've been a headline during the Crisis of the Third Century. Let's hope it doesn't fall back into Daesh's hands.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 27, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Government forces reclaiming Palmyra from rebels could've been a headline during the Crisis of the Third Century. Let's hope it doesn't fall back into Daesh's hands.



One can hope. But given the fluid situation of that region it probably will change hands again.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 27, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Government forces reclaiming Palmyra from rebels could've been a headline during the Crisis of the Third Century. Let's hope it doesn't fall back into Daesh's hands.



Always a troubled area and will continue to remain so.

ISIS are finished. They might not know it yet, most of the world might not think so but they are finished. This year or next will see their complete collapse and a new boogeyman will raise its head to take Daesh's place.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 27, 2016)

svalbard said:


> Always a troubled area and will continue to remain so.
> 
> ISIS are finished. They might not know it yet, most of the world might not think so but they are finished. This year or next will see their complete collapse and a new boogeyman will raise its head to take Daesh's place.



They will be finished when they nail that scumbag Al Bagdadi.


----------

